# HAUNTED RADIO: hhn, it, stranger things, neca, friday the 13th, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Universal's Halloween Horror Nights, Stranger Things, It: Chapter Two, Friday The 13th, NECA, and more!!

Then, we review the comedy film, 'Dracula: Dead And Loving It' and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with a classic song performed by Roy Clark and we give you the top 10 horror movies ruined by terrible endings. All of this and much more on the April 18 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-041818.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

